# Partner Visas - writing your own statements (sponsor & partner)



## Nelly87

Hi everyone!

So I have understood that my partner/sponsor and myself also need to write a stat dec to give a timeline of our relationship and/or explain why the relationship is serious/ongoing etc.

I was just wondering if anyone who's already done this has any tips?

My partner is VERY to-the-point and not big on writing, and I myself tend to over-write (maybe it's my having studied history that I name too much detail to give as much context as possible LOL) and so I am afraid we will both "do it wrong" - I know you can't "do a personal statement WRONG" but you know what I mean? Should I make it a fairly dry legal declaration, because I can do that, or should it include sentiments etc? Any tips at all? Advice on length? 

Any advice would be VERY welcome!

Love,
Nelly


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nelly -

You've come to the right place - this forum has many, many posts from partner visa applicants discussing virtually every aspect of partner visa relationship evidence including statements - I would spend some time searching through the posts here - it's a gold mine of info.

The short answer to your question is that the statements should be detailed enough to give an accurate description of the relevant history of the relationship and how you plan to live together as partners. As to length, I've seen them as short as 2 handwritten pages, and as long as 6 typed pages. I would not make it overtly "legal" as DIAC does not expect you to speak legalese or quote migration regulations. Instead, I'd make it detailed and personal, without going over the top. It's fine to talk about love and how much each of you means to each other and how important you are to each other in addition to the more "dry" topics of where you met, how the relationship developed, where you were married, where you live, who does the chores, how finances are shared, etc.

Hope this helps - there's much more to this topic, but I'd be repeating posts that already exist on the forum - best to search.


----------



## Nelly87

Thank you so much for your answer Mark!

I had tried to search the forums but could not really find anything specifically on this, anything with "declaration" or "stat dec" in it mostly seems to concern to the ones from family and friends, not the ones by the partners. I'm going to start writing mine now and will make it personal and relevant! Thank you!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nelly -

You might try "partner" and "statement" in your search, etc.

Here is an excerpt from our client info sheet on suggestions for partner visa applicant/sponsor statement content - hope it helps!

*Statements Written by the Australian Sponsor and Visa Applicant*
Your own statements should detail the history of your relationship and explain how you both have a commitment to a shared life together, that your relationship is genuine and continuing and how you intend to live together.

Below is a list of topics and areas you may wish to use to guide your writing:
• How you met, when you met, and where you met
• The types of things you tended to do together during dating and courtship (including places you went out, things you did together, etc)
• How the relationship progressed and became stronger/closer
• Details of shared financial and other responsibilities.
• Details of how you organise your household finances.
• Details of family and social events with friends and relatives
• Details of holidays taken together or weekends away, etc.
• Details of how one partner is supportive of the other partner's lifestyle choices, social activities, sporting and recreational activities, friends and family.
• Details of how you intend to live together.
• Details of your commitment to each other. Please also comment upon any intent you may have to marry in the future (if prospective marriage applicant), raise a family (if applicable) and any other specific plans or goals for your life together in the future


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nelly, I have to say I had so much fun writing mine. I'm a writer, so... poor DIAC. They don't know what lovey-dovey drivel they are about to have to read, haha. Definitely go ahead and include sentimental stuff, but also make sure you hit every point they've asked you to make as well, as Mark said. I think this is the fun part of the application! I enjoy telling people why I'm so crazy about my fiance... I can't wait to have an entire new continent of people to bore with stories about why I'm so crazy about him.


----------



## Laegil

Hi,

I'd say don't worry too much about it, you are writing your own personal story down after all and of course every story is different. 
I wrote 5 pages on a blank Stat Dec form, basically a chronological account of our relationship and in between I tried to emphasize the points mentioned by MarkNortham. Half of them come naturally anyway. At the end I included a section summing up the entire relationship (how I feel I have positively changed since meeting my partner and what wouldn't have been possible without him) and describing our plans for the future. 

My partner wrote 1.5 pages in a sort of very straight-forward, not very emotional style because that's just how he writes things. 
We then got it signed by a JP and sent it off. Mind you, my visa is not granted yet, but we had a good feeling about the statements.
When you proof-read your statement take the list of things that have to be included from the Migration Booklet and just make sure everything is in there and it should be just fine.


----------



## DaniCrawf

I too enjoyed writing my statement - which was basically a recount of our relationship. I did mine on a stat dec form and it was 4 typed pages long (probably a bit OTT but there was lots to fit in!). My husband's was 7 typed pages! Both of our statements just went through our history (from different perspectives, interesting to compare each others views on the same event!) and made extra care to include the info highlighted by Mark. It was actually the easiest bit of the application so don't stress too much


----------



## holly

Nelly we did a joint statement as part of our history of relationship section (with relevant dates bolded), and an individual one each. Just typed and printed. Starting with I,.... Of 11 blah blah street, make this statement etc etc (now i cant remember actually) but there is a really good stat dec kind of outline sample on the diac website in a pdf (search for it) also ive commented on a very informative thread about someone elses application (granted in a week) and i think he was the one who put me onto that outline/sample. Which i didnt bother to write in but used as the basis for ours.
Maybe search for posts ive made if you dont already nwo the thread im talking about - he included an amazing contents page.
(hope this makes sense sorry im a bit hungover from NYE!)


----------



## kttykat

Nelly87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I have understood that my partner/sponsor and myself also need to write a stat dec to give a timeline of our relationship and/or explain why the relationship is serious/ongoing etc.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone who's already done this has any tips?
> 
> My partner is VERY to-the-point and not big on writing, and I myself tend to over-write (maybe it's my having studied history that I name too much detail to give as much context as possible LOL) and so I am afraid we will both "do it wrong" - I know you can't "do a personal statement WRONG" but you know what I mean? Should I make it a fairly dry legal declaration, because I can do that, or should it include sentiments etc? Any tips at all? Advice on length?
> 
> Any advice would be VERY welcome!
> 
> Love,
> Nelly


http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

I found these after we had done ours. The only other tip I would say is to proof read each other's statements and make sure your dates are all consistent.

My husband had just finished his masters thesis so I had to stop him from writing a dissertation with references 

Kttykat


----------



## jkl456

A bit confused with the declarations, should my partner and I write it on a stat dec or can we just type it up on an a4 piece of paper?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi jkl456 -

For partner visa statements, applicant and sponsor statements should be statutory declarations (see Commonwealth Statutory Declaration template online) if the person is in Australia. If the person is not in Australia, they should be written and witnessed by a person in that country who is authorised to witness and confirm the identity of the writer for immigration purposes by that country's regulations. Usually a Notary Public or Justice of the Peace will suffice. For additional statements, note requirements for 2 stat decs on Form 888 no more than 6 weeks old if you're lodging onshore, and for other statements & offshore statements, a certified copy of the statement and a copy of the writer's local ID (driver license) or passport is best.


----------



## kttykat

jkl456 said:


> A bit confused with the declarations, should my partner and I write it on a stat dec or can we just type it up on an a4 piece of paper?


As Mark said they need to be statutory declarations if you have a look at the link I sent you http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf That shows the layout that immigration wants.

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87

I just wanted to thank you all for your input!

My Aussie partner and I just spent a few hours sitting on computers next to each other typing our declarations and it's soooo fun that way. It's great to see your relationship through the other person's eyes and we both remember different details here and there which is so fun to read. And I always thought my man was a man of few words... turns out he's gonna hit 4 pages of very eloquent and sweet words


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not being as nice as you, Nelly. lol. I am making him write his statement before showing him mine because I want it to be obvious that they are in each of our own words, respectively. Haha. Once we've both written ours separately, we'll compare and make sure we have all our dates correct on both documents. It will be interesting to see what he comes up with!


----------



## jkl456

Thank you Mark & KttyKat

Well I am in Australia my partner is in France, So do we both write them on australian stat decs or would she just write hers on a normal piece of paper and get it notorised.. sorry if i am coming off a bit slow but i just want to make sure we get everything right!

Also the form 888, are they only valid for 6 weeks? even if you apply offshore?


----------



## kttykat

jkl456 said:


> Thank you Mark & KttyKat
> 
> Well I am in Australia my partner is in France, So do we both write them on australian stat decs or would she just write hers on a normal piece of paper and get it notorised.. sorry if i am coming off a bit slow but i just want to make sure we get everything right!
> 
> Also the form 888, are they only valid for 6 weeks? even if you apply offshore?


You are welcome. Yes with offshore a properly witnessed notarized statement is acceptable.

The 6 week time period is for onshore applications only. According to Mark Northam, it is OK if they are older for offshore applications but you still want them to be reasonably current IMHO.

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress

I'm going to stick my neck out and disagree a little. While it would be ideal if personal statements were either statutory declarations or witnessed and notarised documents, the instructions provided in the Partner Migration Booklet do not necessarily require this to be so (see pg. 39):



> You and your partner must each provide a statement regarding the history of your relationship,
> ...
> The statements written by you and your partner *can be on ordinary writing paper* or a statutory declaration form may be used. *Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the author*. For details on who can *witness statutory declarations*, see page 28.


Tthere is a differentiation here between statements made on ordinary writing paper and statutory declarations - they both must be signed and dated by the author, but only statutory declarations must be witnessed.

This is also reflected in the official checklist supplied on page 24 of the applicants form, 47SP:



> In all circumstances, you should also provide the following documents with your application:
> 
> Evidence that your relationship is genuine and continuing
> *Written statements from you and from your partner* detailing the history of your relationship (for example, when and how you met, when you started living together, joint activities, significant events in the relationship)
> *At least 2 statutory declarations from individuals who are Australian citizens or permanent residents* and have personal knowledge of your relationship and support your claim that the relationship is genuine and continuing (see form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness relating to a partner visa application)


I think the stat dec form for applicant and sponsor is supplied merely as a convenience and/or guide, just like form 888.


----------



## kttykat

Adventuress said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and disagree a little. While it would be ideal if personal statements were either statutory declarations or witnessed and notarised documents, the instructions provided in the Partner Migration Booklet do not necessarily require this to be so (see pg. 39):
> 
> Tthere is a differentiation here between statements made on ordinary writing paper and statutory declarations - they both must be signed and dated by the author, but only statutory declarations must be witnessed.
> 
> This is also reflected in the official checklist supplied on page 24 of the applicants form, 47SP:
> 
> I think the stat dec form for applicant and sponsor is supplied merely as a convenience and/or guide, just like form 888.


Sure you are correct about the partner migration booklet and that should be OK in theory, but they won't reject a statutory declaration, it may IMHO depend on where you apply and the case officer involved as to how they interpret the requirements. IMHO you don't want to give them any reason to delay the process or to request more. I know I over think things at times and err on the side of caution and for people who have used just signed statements for their applications I am sure they would be fine.

We were lucky that we could get the statutory declarations as form 888s done before we left Australia and used them for our offshore application.

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress

kttykat said:


> Sure you are correct about the partner migration booklet and that should be OK in theory, but they won't reject a statutory declaration, it may IMHO depend on where you apply and the case officer involved as to how they interpret the requirements. IMHO you don't want to give them any reason to delay the process or to request more. I know I over think things at times and err on the side of caution and for people who have used just signed statements for their applications I am sure they would be fine.
> 
> We were lucky that we could get the statutory declarations as form 888s done before we left Australia and used them for our offshore application.
> 
> Kttykat


Oh definitely, nobody would reject a statutory declaration and as I say such things would be the ideal option, but if they don't expressly request it then it shouldn't have a negative effect if one supplied something short of a formal, witnessed form.

Although it would be ideal, in some cases (e.g. mine) it would be near impossible to get such a thing given certain difficult circumstances - I think any pharmacist, nurse or policeman in the country we're presently living in would balk at the thought of witnessing some document being signed, and then it'd be nothing short of a rigmarole finding a person suitable not only from the perspective of Aus Immigration but also, at the same time, from the perspective of local cultural norms! So I for one am quite thankful that they don't require such a degree of formality for this aspect of the application!


----------



## js8_may2009

This message is for MArk. Regarding writing statements. My partner and I don't know which exact date we meant but it was a holiday then. So is it safe to write down years and not exact dates. Anyway, when I checked my yahoo for dates, they weren't there anymore and I cannot backtrack the exchange of emails we had. I didn't know about archives that time. So it would be difficult for us to attach documents that support that real first meet up online. I am writing my relationship history as we speak. I hope you can help me on this area. My partner is an Australian. Thank you.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Js8 -

Best to get as close as you can if an exact date is not known. Some people will use a season ("Summer 2011") or a month (July 2011) if not known. If only a year is known, then that's all you can use.

DIAC seems to put far less importance on original meetings online (perhaps as evidenced by the deletion of the question that referred to that on Form 47SP in November 2012), and focuses much more on when you actually met in person and become known to each other. But if a significant portion of the relationship was online-only without a first physical meeting, then it's important to include that in your statements and consider referring to important events that might have brought the two of you closer (perhaps significant events in either of your lives that you shared with each other - can be good events or sad events, doesn't matter) even though you had only met online.

Hope this helps!

Best,

Mark Northam



js8_may2009 said:


> This message is for MArk. Regarding writing statements. My partner and I don't know which exact date we meant but it was a holiday then. So is it safe to write down years and not exact dates. Anyway, when I checked my yahoo for dates, they weren't there anymore and I cannot backtrack the exchange of emails we had. I didn't know about archives that time. So it would be difficult for us to attach documents that support that real first meet up online. I am writing my relationship history as we speak. I hope you can help me on this area. My partner is an Australian. Thank you.


----------



## js8_may2009

I am actually now in Australia under a tourist visa. I will have to come back home soon then we plan to submit the PMV when I come back in April on my next visit. I noted your Nov2012 form which I am particular about forms being updated on some months. In 40sp it says here on item number 9 when and where you first meet---after a few mind bending extraction it meant our online first meet up as it was supported on the next item number 10 regarding the first PHYSICAL meet up. However on my 47sp, item number 66 when and where we first meet----I am not sure if I will answer the one online or the physical meet?then if internet, then I will just write under place as ONLINE right? 

I am only applying for PMV so I will not answer about question 70 about why we aren't living together or have not lived together right? although, while on tourist visa, I live with him now as we speak. so I do not have to answer it right?

I just like to fill these forms before I leave so when I come back we can lodge the application in Au and not in the Phils.

Thank you.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Js8 -

You are not working with the current set of forms based on your last msg - strongly suggest you re-download all forms. On 40SP, 47SP and 80, look at the very bottom of the forms and make sure the form date is Nov 2012. Here's a link to a list of forms for download, sorted by form number:

Application Forms - Numerical List - Forms 1 to 99

Also, note that the applicant must be offshore (outside Australia) when the PMV application is lodged, and when it is granted, so you cannot apply for this visa when you are in Australia.


----------



## js8_may2009

Is that correct? We went to Hobart with a friend who was going to extend her visa with her partner and they were told that they can lodge an application in Au. Or was he pertaining to a different visa type? I got confused now. 

I am downloading the new form now. By the way the form, I am using now only says 2012 no November. Anyway, I am checking on it now. Grazie!


----------



## Nelly87

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm not being as nice as you, Nelly. lol. I am making him write his statement before showing him mine because I want it to be obvious that they are in each of our own words, respectively. Haha. Once we've both written ours separately, we'll compare and make sure we have all our dates correct on both documents. It will be interesting to see what he comes up with!


Hahaha good point! Our stories are very different either way though - and my partner did not want to write without me checking as he is insecure about his writing (didn't finish highschool so fairly insecure about his intellectual capabilities even though he's really smart) so he purposely wanted me to be there when writing it to make sure it looked okay - it looked great... really had no idea how good a writer he was and neither did he!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Js8 -

Re: Forms, at the bottom of the form you'll see a month in addition to the year - based on the numbering of the questions in your previous post, you're definitely using outdated forms.

Re: Where the applicant must be at lodging, that differs from one visa subclass to another. But for the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa, the applicant must be outside Australia at application, and outside Australia at grant. Here's the link if you want more on this:

Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

The Australian visa system is complex and unforgiving - to get the best chance of success, it's vital that you carefully go over all the requirements and prepare your docs and info to address each requirement. Also note that as this visa is processed at the Embassy or post nearest to the applicant's home country, that Embassy or post may have additional requirements (usually documents such as a local certificate of eligibility to marry, etc) that are added to the standard DIAC checklist for a particular visa type.


----------



## js8_may2009

Oh dear, yes you are correct at lodging the application OUTSIDE Au for PMV. I went through the booklet and the guide to the forms as well. My mind was set on the partner visa and not on the fiancé visa so I got confused. Thank you for setting me on the right track. I am momentarily multi-tasking----putting evidences together, drafting statements and browsing online as well. Whew! 

Although I was still holding on to the immi guy who said that we can apply PMV in Au unless he meant AFTER the wedding, we can apply for the next stage which is the partner visa in Au. 

This is why I needed a forum like this to be clear with what I am doing. Thank you once again.


----------



## MarkNortham

Correct - you can apply for the partner visa onshore or offshore, but you must be offshore to apply for the PMV.


----------



## Andrews

For a partner visa, if you have a straight forward case, can read detailed instructions and follow a check list, you can do it yourself. Just spend the time to check and double check everything...


----------



## js8_may2009

I am on the updated formats of 40sp and 47sp. Here are the new queries:

40sp
1. item number 23-when did you and the applicant commit to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others? WE WROTE DOWN THE DATE OF THE ENGAGEMENT HOWEVER WE WERE CONFUSED ON THE NEXT ITEM WHICH ASKS:

2. item number 24-since you and the applicant committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others, have you lived separately and apart for any periods of time?
WE HAVE BEEN SEEING EACH OTHER FOR 3 YRS ALREADY BUT ONLY ONE VISIT A YEAR WITH 2WKS TO A MONTH DURATION. SHOULD I PUT THE DATE OF THE FIRST MEETING OR THE DATE OF ENGAGEMENT?

3. AND DO WE NEED TO PUT YES FOR THE ITEM NO.24 THEN GIVE REASONS WHY WE WERE SEPARATED---well only because both of us have to go back to our own daily routines. but we always communicate through yahoo messenger.

47sp

1. I just want to double check if item no.24 the address for processing second stage visa is the address of my partner in Australia.

2.part f-my partner's siblings are born in Australia so what will I put under immigration status? permanent?

3.item no. 67 did your partner obtain permanent residency in au under the following visa PARTNER, PMV, ----my partner was born in au so I will tick NO right? 

4. item no. 73--since I never lived in any country, can I just write down January 01, 2003-25 October 2012 --because I am in au in the months not listed onwards.


I know some of my questions seem easy but I just need confirmation on them. Thank you for your support Mark.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Js8 -

No problem - happy to help - as I don't have all of your details, I can't speak specifically to your case, but here are responses to your questions:

40sp - 

1 (item 23) - Commit is the key word here. Engagement date is good.
2 (item 24) - This can be confusing since this form is used for PMV and Partner visa applications. For PMV, address the time since engagement date and explain circumstances why you have not lived together - ie, religious reasons, employment, engaged only but not ready to live, or whatever it is. Use the extension page on the back to add as many details as you'd like to tell your story - this is an important question.
3) Yes, see above.

47SP:

1) Can be whatever address you want correspondence sent to in 2 years time.
2) Permanent Resident or Citizen, whatever applies
3) Correct, as long as he did not obtain PR in any of the ways listed in the question.
4) Sorry, a bit confused by your proposed answer. If you have lived in any country more than 12 months in the last 10 years, make an entry on Item 73 and put relevant info in. If you changed addresses in that country, you only need to make one entry and list last permanent address lived in that country.

Hope this helps - please let me know any questions -


----------



## charlyhicks10

Just wanted to ask if there is a reason why I can't access the immi gov link? Also just to clarify if our statements are typed out do they need to be witnessed by the police, J.P etc?
Would appreciate any help,
Cheers guys
Charly



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Js8 -
> 
> No problem - happy to help - as I don't have all of your details, I can't speak specifically to your case, but here are responses to your questions:
> 
> 40sp -
> 
> 1 (item 23) - Commit is the key word here. Engagement date is good.
> 2 (item 24) - This can be confusing since this form is used for PMV and Partner visa applications. For PMV, address the time since engagement date and explain circumstances why you have not lived together - ie, religious reasons, employment, engaged only but not ready to live, or whatever it is. Use the extension page on the back to add as many details as you'd like to tell your story - this is an important question.
> 3) Yes, see above.
> 
> 47SP:
> 
> 1) Can be whatever address you want correspondence sent to in 2 years time.
> 2) Permanent Resident or Citizen, whatever applies
> 3) Correct, as long as he did not obtain PR in any of the ways listed in the question.
> 4) Sorry, a bit confused by your proposed answer. If you have lived in any country more than 12 months in the last 10 years, make an entry on Item 73 and put relevant info in. If you changed addresses in that country, you only need to make one entry and list last permanent address lived in that country.
> 
> Hope this helps - please let me know any questions -


----------



## charlyhicks10

kttykat said:


> As Mark said they need to be statutory declarations if you have a look at the link I sent you That shows the layout that immigration wants.
> 
> Kttykat


Just wanted to ask if there is a reason why I can't access this link?
Would appreciate any help,
Thank you 
Charly


----------



## CollegeGirl

Which link are you talking about? immi.gov.au is working just fine for me right now.


----------



## charlyhicks10

CollegeGirl said:


> Which link are you talking about? immi.gov.au is working just fine for me right now.


Hey the website wouldn't let me quote it I don't know why! It was http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/_pdf/factsheet-partner-perm.pdf

Cheers
Charly


----------



## glamorous2013

marknortham said:


> hi jkl456 -
> 
> for partner visa statements, applicant and sponsor statements should be statutory declarations (see commonwealth statutory declaration template online) if the person is in australia. If the person is not in australia, they should be written and witnessed by a person in that country who is authorised to witness and confirm the identity of the writer for immigration purposes by that country's regulations. Usually a notary public or justice of the peace will suffice. For additional statements, note requirements for 2 stat decs on form 888 no more than 6 weeks old if you're lodging onshore, and for other statements & offshore statements, a certified copy of the statement and a copy of the writer's local id (driver license) or passport is best.


thanxs heaps for all the information.


----------



## Mariluna

Hi,
I was reading through this thread and a few other threads and I red the booklet. But I'm a bit confused now on what we should write our own statements.
We are applying onshore.

First I thought its enough if we write them just on normal plain paper. But I saw that it wouldn't hurt to write the statement on the Statutory Declaration (the link was provided in this thread).
I had a look at this form and this is more like answer and question. Always a little box to write in. I thought it is more like to write a text where you start with the day you met, your dating time, how the relationship developed, when you moved in together and so on...

What I want to know is, can I also just use the the first 4 point of this form and then start writing about or relationship and so and use the last page from point 9 on of that form to finish up our statements?

I'm thankful for any help>


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mariluna -

It's generally better if you write your own statement in a format that's comfortable for you. Form 888 should be used generally for others to write statements about you and your partner, but not for you and your partner to write statements about your relationship.

I think your thinking is in absolutely the right direction - write the story of your relationship, how it developed, what it means to you and your plans for the future together.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Mariluna

Thank you Mark!

Thats much easier then. But how is the best way to start it?
Should I start it like:
I, Marion O. make the following statement, that I have a mutual commitment as a defacto partner....?


----------



## MarkNortham

It can be that formal, or not, up to you. For instance:

STATEMENT OF MARY SMITH RE: MY RELATIONSHIP WITH JOHN JONES

I first met my defacto partner John Jones in 2011 at ....

(various paragraphs re: relationship)

Today we live together as defacto partners and are loving life. We plan to buy a house in the coming years when we can afford it, and look forward to building our life together in Australia.

I declare the above statements to be be true and correct.

(signature)
(date)


----------



## Mariluna

Thank you so much Mark!


----------



## Nosh

*Statutory Declaration*

Hi Mark,

We are applying offshore partner visa. 
What is the difference between statement and statutory declaration?
Does the sponsor and partner make statutory declarations separately or together ?
Does the sponsor and partner make statutory declarations separately or together?
Thanks
Nosh



MarkNortham said:


> Hi jkl456 -
> 
> For partner visa statements, applicant and sponsor statements should be statutory declarations (see Commonwealth Statutory Declaration template online) if the person is in Australia. If the person is not in Australia, they should be written and witnessed by a person in that country who is authorised to witness and confirm the identity of the writer for immigration purposes by that country's regulations. Usually a Notary Public or Justice of the Peace will suffice. For additional statements, note requirements for 2 stat decs on Form 888 no more than 6 weeks old if you're lodging onshore, and for other statements & offshore statements, a certified copy of the statement and a copy of the writer's local ID (driver license) or passport is best.


----------



## keysersoontobekelly

*Statements and Stat Dec*

HI there,
So I've read through most of the posts and I just wanted to clarify one thing.
I've headed my statement with a 'front cover' page which is the stat Dec form but without the specific sections and only the declaration and room for signatures.

I've stated on there who I am, name age address and occupation and confirmed the amount of pages attached to the statement.
I've then typed the full statement on regular A4 paper with a continuation header at the top of each page and a section at the bottom for my signiture and date and witness.

Is this acceptable?

Kindest regards


----------



## MarkNortham

Sounds good - I noted you are in UK (?) Note that statutory declarations must be witnessed on Australian soil (including Australian Embassies, etc) in order to be valid. If that's not the case, depending on the visa you are applying for, the typical witnessing procedures in your country can also work. The key is that a legally qualified third party, whether they be a JP, notary, or whatever your country specifies, establishes your identity and certifies the document as such.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



keysersoontobekelly said:


> HI there,
> So I've read through most of the posts and I just wanted to clarify one thing.
> I've headed my statement with a 'front cover' page which is the stat Dec form but without the specific sections and only the declaration and room for signatures.
> 
> I've stated on there who I am, name age address and occupation and confirmed the amount of pages attached to the statement.
> I've then typed the full statement on regular A4 paper with a continuation header at the top of each page and a section at the bottom for my signiture and date and witness.
> 
> Is this acceptable?
> 
> Kindest regards


----------



## danegirl

Make sure each page of the attachment is signed by yourself and witnessed as well - not just the last page.


----------



## keysersoontobekelly

Hi Mark and Danegirl.

Thank you so much for your replies. I'm actuallly applying from NZ although I'm a UK citizen.
From looking at everything I can get JP to sign it all. If I ask for an Australian Consulate to sign it, it's $21 per signature! 

Sound okay to you guys?


----------



## Jewlsbotz

Hi,
My husband and I are both in Buenos Aires, and are applying for the partner visa, we just wanted to know who can sign our relationship statements as their is no justice of the peace here so to speak so we feel a bit lost as to who can sign our statements and if certification is the only option.

Also I would have been living in Buenos Aires for 11 months by the time we lodge the visa application and I will be heading home . Do I just put my Australian address for question 11 on there sponsership form? and for question 38 would I just leave blank as I wouldnt have clocked up 12 months in Buenos Aires?

Pardon my ignorance I just dont want any mistakes on the application as my husband and I have to be apart until the visa is approved and dont want any set backs, 

Thank you kindly


----------



## Reginleif

Hi Mark,

I've actually stumbled upon this thread when I was trying to find out more about the stat dec required for Partner Visa and the Sponsorship.

I would like to ask a few questions if you don't mind please?

1. It is said that a Stat Dec must be signed by two witnesses however on the forms that I've came across, both for the Applicant (immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf) and the Sponsor (immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf), they both only have 1 place to note the down the signature (on pg. 3), does this mean only 1 witness signature is required?

2. Based on the questions and answers that I have previously read on this thread, the supporting documents for the relationship history is better to be made on the Stat Dec forms that I've mentioned above, however these forms do not have the space to contain all stories/details on other topics that you have provided as examples, such as:

• How you met, when you met, and where you met
• The types of things you tended to do together during dating and courtship (including places you went out, things you did together, etc)
• How the relationship progressed and became stronger/closer
• Details of shared financial and other responsibilities.
• Details of how you organise your household finances.
• Details of family and social events with friends and relatives
• Details of holidays taken together or weekends away, etc.
• Details of how one partner is supportive of the other partner’s lifestyle choices, social activities, sporting and recreational activities, friends and family.
• Details of how you intend to live together.
• Details of your commitment to each other.

Does that mean we would need to attach a written statement separate than the stat dec forms?

Thanks again for the clarification


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Reginleif -

Thanks for the questions - you may have confused the applicant and sponsor relationship statements with the witness statements.

Re: applicant and sponsor relationship statements, no need to make these stat decs, they can simply be printed, signed and scanned. No need for witnessing these statements.

Re: witness statements, you generally need at least 2 Form 888's (which are stat dec forms) from 2 Australian citizens or permanent residents. For onshore partner applications, this is expected; for offshore applications, they will not require that the declarants be Australian citizens or permanent residents. Many people lodge with additional Form 888s or additional written statements rather than just the 2 required. For additional Form 888's (and the required 2), these need to be properly witnessed by a JP or other qualified witness. For additional non-stat dec statements, a copy of the signed statement plus a copy of the declarant's passport biodata page or driver licence (in English) is fine. All can be colour scanned and uploaded.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Reginleif said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I've actually stumbled upon this thread when I was trying to find out more about the stat dec required for Partner Visa and the Sponsorship.
> 
> I would like to ask a few questions if you don't mind please?
> 
> 1. It is said that a Stat Dec must be signed by two witnesses however on the forms that I've came across, both for the Applicant (immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf) and the Sponsor (immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf), they both only have 1 place to note the down the signature (on pg. 3), does this mean only 1 witness signature is required?
> 
> 2. Based on the questions and answers that I have previously read on this thread, the supporting documents for the relationship history is better to be made on the Stat Dec forms that I've mentioned above, however these forms do not have the space to contain all stories/details on other topics that you have provided as examples, such as:
> 
> • How you met, when you met, and where you met
> • The types of things you tended to do together during dating and courtship (including places you went out, things you did together, etc)
> • How the relationship progressed and became stronger/closer
> • Details of shared financial and other responsibilities.
> • Details of how you organise your household finances.
> • Details of family and social events with friends and relatives
> • Details of holidays taken together or weekends away, etc.
> • Details of how one partner is supportive of the other partner's lifestyle choices, social activities, sporting and recreational activities, friends and family.
> • Details of how you intend to live together.
> • Details of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Does that mean we would need to attach a written statement separate than the stat dec forms?
> 
> Thanks again for the clarification


----------



## jagz007

Hi JK, 

It can be on A4. Just make sure u write only truth u can mention your future plan's also what ever you both had planned.. Make sure you both know what you had written in statement, just in case both of you are interviewed... Sign every page....


----------



## virginiap

Is it mandatory to fill in these stat decs, or are the statements/boxes we have to fill in on both the 47sp and 40sp enough?


----------



## Jane Joseph

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Reginleif -
> 
> Thanks for the questions - you may have confused the applicant and sponsor relationship statements with the witness statements.
> 
> Re: applicant and sponsor relationship statements, no need to make these stat decs, they can simply be printed, signed and scanned. No need for witnessing these statements.
> 
> Mark Northam


So I don't need to have the applicant and sponsor relationship statements witnessed by notary public?


----------



## Engaus

No. You don't. Some people have it done as they believe the statement then holds more weight, but it's absolutely not a requirement.


----------



## MarkNortham

Nope.

Best,

Mark



Jane Joseph said:


> So I don't need to have the applicant and sponsor relationship statements witnessed by notary public?


----------



## Jane Joseph

Thanks!
Phew, I just saved $60!


----------



## talesin

I'm looking at starting an application and it looks daunting. We have been married for 20 years and have 3 children together ranging from 10 to 18 years so I'm thinking that writing about our lives together could be bound and published by the end, what is the best way to keep it short? I am also a little confused as all our children are Australian citizens as well, this is all about my (becoming increasingly expensive!) husband, the rest of us can just get on the plane. Do I even need to cite the children except as proof our marriage can stand anything  ?


----------



## GadoGadoGal

talesin said:


> I'm looking at starting an application and it looks daunting. We have been married for 20 years and have 3 children together ranging from 10 to 18 years so I'm thinking that writing about our lives together could be bound and published by the end, what is the best way to keep it short?


Give yourself a limit (perhaps less than 10 pages to write about the history as well as four evidence areas). For myself and my partner we ensured there were areas of overlap as well as he mentioning some things and I mentioning others. Between the two statements we covered everything. I found this particular blog post about statement writing to be very helpful: Statement of History of Relationship Partner Visa 309/100 | Love versus Goliath : A Partner Visa Journey



> I am also a little confused as all our children are Australian citizens as well, this is all about my (becoming increasingly expensive!) husband, the rest of us can just get on the plane. Do I even need to cite the children except as proof our marriage can stand anything  ?


Yes, you must provide information about the children. In the application form we even had to provide information about our dead parents, stepparents, and stepsiblings (even though we were all adults when our parents married each other!). In addition, we even had to provide de facto relationship start dates for our siblings and partners' siblings. (!!!) At any rate, your husband will be able to indicate that you and they are Australian by birth or grant, tipping off that they will not need to be included as dependent applicants for a visa. As for any questions about number of applicants, there is only the one, your husband.

Best of luck!


----------



## NikkyR

Hi everyone,

I'm a little bit confused.
Do we have to attach statutory declarations or statements if it's an online application? We already detailed our relationship in his and my online application... do we have to do it again and with witness?
Visa de facto 820/801

Thanks


----------



## starlight

NikkyR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a little bit confused.
> Do we have to attach statutory declarations or statements if it's an online application? We already detailed our relationship in his and my online application... do we have to do it again and with witness?
> Visa de facto 820/801
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

We outlined it in the online application and also had a written statement each (mine was just one blank paper, signed by me, no witness and my partner used a statutory declarations, witnessed).

We both had already written our statements before we started the online application process so we didn't know we had to write everything there as well haha.
The statements showed everything a bit more from an emotional perspective and how our relationship developed and the statements in the online system were more focused on the financial, household, etc. parts  
Hope this helps!


----------



## NikkyR

Thank you starlight for your quick reply and help!


----------



## Etharion

Thank you for all the interesting info here! I shall most probably be back soon with questions of my own regarding confusions I encounter.


----------



## Move Migration

NikkyR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a little bit confused.
> Do we have to attach statutory declarations or statements if it's an online application? We already detailed our relationship in his and my online application... do we have to do it again and with witness?
> Visa de facto 820/801
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest that you write the statements in a separate document and upload them. Include as much as you can in the online form.

It seems that many people in this thread like to write very long statements. I'd keep it short and simple. Remember that there are a number of aspects of the relationship which you are being assessed on. Keep the statement focused and relevant to those aspects.

Give a few examples on how your relationship meets each of the aspects and a couple of lines showing your emotional attachment and commitment.

Keep in mind, quality over quantity here.


----------

